# Teichumbau nach einem Jahr



## suddenfun (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

Nachdem der Volker letztes Jahr nicht hören wollte, buddelt er dieses Jahr wieder.

Ich stell mal ein paar Bilder ein. Kommentare, Kritik und Anregung werden gerne entgegengenommen.....

Schöne Grüsse aus dem Pott

Volker

Irgendwas mach ich falsch...

Eins noch ...


----------



## Zermalmer (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*



suddenfun schrieb:


> Irgendwas mach ich falsch...


hm... bei vielen Bildbearbeitungsprogrammen gibt es eine Rotationsfunktion.... damit könntest Du zumindest Die Bilder in die richtige Richtung drehen 

Aber ansonsten... was sollst Du falsch machen?

Was hat Dich denn bewogen nochmal umzubauen?
Was erhoffst Du Dir, das nun besser funktionieren soll?


----------



## suddenfun (3. Mai 2013)

Hallo , als allererstes bodenablauf einbauen, danach hab ich die Erfahrung bei mir gemacht, das die Abstufungen bei mir dreckecken wurden.
Am meisten beschäftigt mich die richtige Form des Teiches , Verhältnis flach zur Tiefzone .....

Sorry mit den Bildern hast du recht .....

Gruß Volker

Das "irgend was mach ich Falsch " bezog sich auf die Bilder ....

_Edit by Blumenelse: Man kann Beiträge auch eine gewisse Zeit lang editieren, man muss nicht für jeden Satz einen neuen Beitrag erstellen..._


----------



## Joerg (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Hallo Volker,
auf den gutgemeinten Ratschlag BA einzubauen hören viele erst mal nicht.
Auch die vielen Stufen stellen sich oft als wenig hilfreich heraus.
Lege die Tiefzone so an, dass sich eine gute Kreisströmung ergibt.

Flachzonen würde ich nur eine  mit 10-20 cm an den Seiten anlegen, wo sie die Sicht auf den Teich nicht behindern.
Für die tieferen gibt es wenige Pflanzen, die dort vernünftig wachsen.

Fressen deine Koi denn Pflanzen?
Eine Ecke mit Unterwasser und Schwimmpflanzen kann sehr hilfreich sein.
Nur die beziehen ihre kompletten Nährstoffe aus dem Teich.


----------



## suddenfun (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Ja , meine Kois fressen am liebsten schwimmpflanzen, ansonsten hält sich das in grenzen.

Kreisströmung in der Tiefzone heißt sie muss rund sein ?

Gruß volker


----------



## suddenfun (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Mein plan war , vorne wo die Bretter sind als gleichmäßige Flachzone, dann die Tiefzone und hinten wollte ich ein Stück Flachwasser für Pflanzen , Tiefe 40 cm 
Flachzone 80 cm
Tiefezone 180 cm


----------



## Joerg (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Hallo Volker,
kommt darauf an, was dir gefällt.
Meine 80cm Zone habe ich teilweise später zurückgebaut.

Sie sollte zumindest stark abgerundete Ecken haben.
Der ganze Dreck sollte mit der Strömung in der Nähe des BA landen.

Für den Rest meiner 80cm Zone kommt eine extra Pumpe zu Einsatz.


----------



## suddenfun (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Hallo Jörg ,
Meine Kois lieben ja flachwasser und deshalb wollte ich das auch lassen.
Habe geplant im Flachbereich ein BA und in der Tiefzone ein.
Mir geht auch durch den Kopf , den Flachen Bereich mit ein Gefälle von 5 cm zum tiefbereich absacken lassen,
Dafür beide BA in der Tiefzone. Weiß nicht ob dann unten die Strömung nicht zu stark wird

Gruß Volker


----------



## Joerg (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Hallo Volker,
meine schwimmen dort auch gerne, weil das Wasser dort etwas wärmer ist.

Mit welcher Leistung willst du in den Filter gehen?
Ist noch ein Skimmer geplant?
Welches Volumen wird er geschätzt nach dem Umbau haben?


----------



## suddenfun (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Ja Skimmer wird es auch geben , der wird dann im Winter als mittelablauf dienen , damit der Filter durchlaufen kann.
Meine jetzige Pumpe schafft 16000l ausgelitert , wurde mir eine zweite holen wegen einen zweites Spaltsieb.
Nach jetzigen Berechnungen knappe 25000l wenn ich mich nicht vertan habe .

Lg Volker


----------



## suddenfun (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Hallo,

Mein Buddel Fortschritt  heute ....


----------



## Joerg (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Skimmer und Mittelablauf klingt gut.

Das mitder Schräge kannst du sein lassen, bei diesem Gefälle rutscht nichts nach unten.
Damit sich dort nichts sammelt, ist dort eine extra Strömung nötig.

Wie ist denn denn dein Filter aufgebaut?


----------



## suddenfun (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Hi,

Ich hab ein 4 Kammerfilter und Spaltsieb
 1. Kammer Japanmatte 
 2. Helix 12 mm bewegt 
 3. Helix 12 mm bewegt
 4. feine Schaumstoff Matten 

Hatt bis jetzt eigentlich gut funktioniert 

Was meinst du ein oder zwei BA ?
Gruß Volker


----------



## Joerg (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Ist das ein Schwerkraftspaltsieb und du pumpst von dem in den Filter?

1 BA und Skimmer sollen reichen. 15m3 + 10m3

In die Flachzone kannst eine Strömungspumpe machen, die musst auch nicht immer laufen.
Meine mögen die Strömung, ist auch gut für die Figur.


----------



## suddenfun (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Ich wollte ein IBC 1000l als Pumpenkammer nehmen , von da aus Pumpen durchs Spaltsieb in den Filter...

Gruß


----------



## Joerg (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Das ist dann so eine Art Abserzkammer aus der dann gepumpt wird. 

Ich denke langfristig solltest du dir ein Schwerkraftspaltsieb oder eine SIPA in die erste Kammer einbauen.
Das deutlich größere Volumen will auch gefiltert werden und ohne genügend Durchsatz ergibt sich zu wenig Strömung im Teich.


----------



## suddenfun (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Kurz drüber nachgedacht hatte ich auch. Was ist deiner Meinung nach Besser , Spaltsieb oder Sipa?

Gruß


----------



## Joerg (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Die SIPA läuft in reinen Schwerkraftanlagen, der Filter ist dann auch soweit eingegraben und die Pumpe am Ende.
Das ist vom Energieaufwand das Beste. Spaltsieb sollte auch ganz gut funktionieren.
Für beide Varianten gibt es im Forum gute Teichbaudokus.

In dem IBC sollte genügen Platz für einen TF sein. Ist dein Besatz entsprechend dem größeren Teich angestiegen, wirst du irgendwann darüber nachdenken.


----------



## suddenfun (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Lol , über ein TF denke ich ständig nach, gerade gibt es aber 3500 Gründe di dagegen Sprechen 

Gruß Volker


----------



## Zacky (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

...ich arbeite mit einer Sipa und bin damit soweit zufrieden...das Sieb setzt sich natürlich recht schnell bei feinen Schmutz zu und die Spülpumpe hat ordentlich zu arbeiten...alle 3-4 Wochen (je nach Schmutzanfall) wird die Sipa zusätzlich manuell sauber gespült...je nachdem wie schnell die Reinigungsintervalle aufeinander folgen, werden die Sipa ausgebaut und mit Zitronensäure grund-gereinigt...dann läuft's wieder ne ganze Weile...


----------



## suddenfun (4. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Danke für die Info Zacky. Ich wollte eigentlich eine zweite Pumpe und ein zweites Spaltsieb besorgen und so starten. So könnte ich theoretisch 30000 l/h fahren. 

Gruß


----------



## suddenfun (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Hallo,

Die Erdarbeiten sind im großen und ganzen fertig. Ich habe beschlossen das ein teichbauer kommt und mir 2 mm PE Folien verlegt und verschweißt . Muss ich einen Ringanker machen damit er die folie befestigen kann?

Gruß Volker


----------



## minimuelli (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Hallo,

ich habe meinen Teich kpl. gemauert. An den oberen Rand hat mein Folienfritze Abschlussleisten gebohrt, an die er die Folie angeschweißt hat (siehe mein Useralbum "ran an die Folie"). Ich konnte mir das allerdings aussuchen. Hätte die Folie auch oben mit der demnächst zu bauenden Terasse verbinden/einklemmen können.

Ob das bei einem "gebuddelten" Teich auch so geht... keine Ahnung, aber warum eigentlich nicht!?
Denke das geht auch Ohne Abschlussleiste und daher auch ohne Ringanker.
Jedoch lässt sich die Randgestaltung, hinsichtlich z.B. Terasse besser bauen.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## suddenfun (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Hallo,
Eine frage hätte ich noch, bei 25000l Volumen , reicht ein BA und Skimmer oder lieber zwei BA???

Schöne Grüße aus dem Pott

Volker


----------



## Zacky (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*



suddenfun schrieb:


> reicht ein BA und Skimmer oder lieber zwei BA???



Ja!


----------



## suddenfun (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,
Wenn es noch jemand interessiert , morgen kommt der Folienschweisser.
Dann ist de Teich , ohne außengestaltung, erstmal fertig .
Ich freu mich riesig .
Alles gute aus dem Pott 

Volker


----------



## Moonlight (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Hey Volker,

klar interessiert es ... nur Du geizt ganz schön mit den Bildern ... und wenn Du welche einstellst artet das in Gumminastik aus 
Wie sieht denn die Baugrube mit Rohren etc. jetzt aus ... muß ja fertig sein, wenn morgen der Folienleger kommt.

Zeig doch mal her ... aber bitte richtig rum einstellen ... mir tut bereits das Genick weh vom Hals Verdrehen 


Mandy


----------



## suddenfun (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Da sagst du was , aber ich mach das hier mit ein ipad und das ist schwierig . Ich stell mal die letzten Bilder von heute morgen rein .....


----------



## suddenfun (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

So einma l Versuch ich das nochmal mit dem Bild


----------



## suddenfun (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

:smoki


----------



## Moonlight (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Das ist richtig rum 
So siehts jetzt aus?

Mandy


----------



## suddenfun (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Neeeee, alles sauber und weg geräumt.....


----------



## Moonlight (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Na dann kann der Folienverleger ja morgen kommen 

Auch Dir wünsche ich dann für den morgigen Tag schönes Wetter, zumindest ohne Regen, denn wenn es regnet kann man Folie nicht verschweißen ...

Und die Bildchen nicht vergessen 

Mandy


----------



## suddenfun (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

So meine lieben Teichfreunde , hier mal stand der Dinge ....
Gruß Volker

PS
Was haltet ihr von dieser Pumpe 
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Olli.P (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Hi,

das eine Pumpe die ca. 230-299 Watt ( die Angaben auf der Seite sind da schon ein bisschen verwirrend......  ) zieht, gerade soo Stromsparend ist, sehe ich nicht gerade so....................


----------



## suddenfun (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Hallo Olli , 
ja hab ich auch gerade gelesen, merkwürdig die Beschreibung .
Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein Tipp für eine gute Pumpe im dem Leistungsbereich?

Gruß Volker


----------



## Olli.P (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Hallo Volker,

wie filterst du den jetzt?

Schwerkraft, gepumpt, oder Halbschwerkraft?

Und wenn gepumpt oder Halbschwerkraft, wie groß ist der Höhenunterschied?


----------



## suddenfun (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Halbschwerkraft und der Höhen Unterschied beträgt 70 cm.
Habe ein 4 Kammer Reienfilter. Der Einlauf jetzt oben in der Kammer und ich überlege ihn nach unten zu setzen....

Gruß Volker


----------



## Olli.P (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Mmmmmh.... 


Da gibt es bestimmt noch genug alternativen.

Allerdings ist bei dir, wie bei mir auch, die Förderhöhe Ausschlaggebend für den Energieverbrauch der eingesetzten Pumpe....... 


Bei meinen Suchen nach einer passenden Pumpe bin ich bislang immer wieder hier gelandet, da dieser von den Preisen her im oberen Preissegment sprich O..e Pumpen der günstigste war. 

Vom Preis der Pumpen und dem Stromverbrauch her muss es sich dann jeder selbst ausrechnen was für ihn die richtige alternative ist. 

Bei mir waren es dann eben zwei Optimax 15000 die zusammen bei ca. 154 Watt liegen und lt. Kennlinie immer noch mehr fördern und weniger Strom verbrauchen als andere Modelle.

Und zum Winter hin wird dann eben eine Pumpe ausgeschaltet. Das man dann eben nur noch 50% Leistung hat.


----------



## suddenfun (16. Juni 2013)

*AW: Teichumbau nach einem Jahr*

Hallo Leonie ,
Für meine Verständnisse bekommt man ein Wasserfall nur wenn man zwei Ebene hat.
Also muss das Wasser von einer Ebene in die andere runterfallen, Wasserfall .
Da Wasser nicht bergauf fließt braucht man eine Pumpe .
Gruß Volker


----------

